# Prairie is coming ALIVE!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

The full moon last night and front that's on its way has delivered a bunch of birds already!Â Multiple ponds that weren't holding much just a couple days ago are now loaded up.Â

The Texas Coastal Prairie is in the process of coming alive.Â As you can see from the videos, we have the birds.Â Lucky for you we also have some openings to get in on the action.Â

We have this Thur(17th) and Sun(20th) open along with everyday next week and weekend except Thur(24th).Â The Thanksgiving holiday is a great time to spend in the outdoors with friends, family and the kids.Â

***For the week of Thanksgiving, any DUCK HUNT party with at least 4 full($275) paying adults can bring 2 kids(16 years old and younger) for free.**Â

**For the week of Thanksgiving, any GOOSE HUNT party with at least 6 full($225) paying adults can bring 3 kids(16 years old and younger) for free.***

Hunts could take place in the following areas: El Campo, Markham, Blessing, Francitas, Palacios, College Port & Bay City.

To book of get more details, please contact:
Daniel 979.240.5312
Nick 979.240.1639
Email: [email protected]

_++CLICK ON THE PICTURES TO WATCH AND LISTEN TO THE VIDEOS++_


----------

